

This entrepreneur saved her star programmer from deportation - mathattack
http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/13/smallbusiness/entrepreneur-immigrant/index.html?iid=HP_LN

======
mercurial
Nodejs does "real-time applications" now? Whatever that means.

